# Posterolateral Corner Reconstruction Knee



## PLAIDMAN (Oct 12, 2011)

My doc is doing posterolateral corner reconstruction knee - I think I am confusing myself.

Would you use code 27427?


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 12, 2011)

*Per April 2003 Ortho Alert*

Reader Question: Posterolateral Corner Repair Codes Vary





Question: Our surgeon performed an arthroscopic ACL reconstruction (29888) with an open posterolateral corner repair. Can we bill for both services?

Alabama Subscriber

Answer: Yes. Posterolateral corner injuries include tears of the popliteus tendon, lateral collateral ligament, lateral capsular ligament and arcuate ligament complex. The codes you report will depend on the structures that the orthopedist repairs, so you should review the orthopedist's operative note in great detail. You will probably report several codes from the following list, depending on the surgeon's documentation:


27405 ? Repair, primary, torn ligament and/or capsule, knee; collateral 

27427 ? Ligamentous reconstruction (augmentation), knee; extra-articular

27428 ? Ligamentous reconstruction (augmentation), knee; intra-articular (open)

27429 ? Ligamentous reconstruction (augmentation), knee; intra-articular (open) and extra-articular.


----------



## daedolos (Mar 16, 2018)

Jamie Dezenzo said:


> Reader Question: Posterolateral Corner Repair Codes Vary
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the difference between 27428 and 27427?  Why does it state open on 27428 when all procedures in this range of codes are considered open?

Peace
?_?


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Mar 16, 2018)

27427 is an extra-articular ligament like the posterior corner or MPFL, 27428 is intra-articular like the ACL or PCL. 

Watch your edits because 29888 will bundle even though it's arthroscopic.


----------

